# Calvaro MTB Fully (XT, SLX, Magura)+Zubehör



## Bastiku (18. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150366587172&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## Bastiku (27. August 2009)

Erneuter Verkaufsversuch, da der Käufer zurückgetreten ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150368181864&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (27. August 2009)

Bastiku schrieb:


> Erneuter Verkaufsversuch, da der Käufer zurückgetreten ist.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150368181864&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





wer will das schon kaufen ohne garantie und wenns hier mit xtr schon neu viel billiger gibt:


http://www.discount24.de/sport-frei...3/calvaro-26-alu-mtb-fully-deore-xtr-27g.html


du solltest dein angebot gründlich überdenken


----------



## Bastiku (27. August 2009)

Was heisst denn viel billiger? Mein Angebot ist 50 günstiger und es bestehen noch ca. 21 Monate Garantie. Ausserdem kann man mir auch noch ein Angebot machen. 650 ist kein Festpreis.


----------



## saturno (28. August 2009)

Bastiku schrieb:


> Was heisst denn viel billiger? Mein Angebot ist 50 günstiger und es bestehen noch ca. 21 Monate Garantie. Ausserdem kann man mir auch noch ein Angebot machen. 650 ist kein Festpreis.




na deins hat keine garantie da privatverkauf.


----------



## Bastiku (28. August 2009)

Keine Garantie meinerseits. Rechung ist aber dabei.


----------

